# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Alaska

## JoshA

Just returned from an amazing trip to Alaska. I have time to post three photos before getting ready for dinner.

One for eddie:

 

One for Miker:

 

And one for everyone:

----------


## MIke R

looks wonderful....we want more..  I could live up there in a heart beat...great fishing..great skiing.it would be like I died and went to heaven

----------


## JoshA

Yep. Alaska reminds you how abundant the planet can be. So much wildlife; so much water; such grand vistas. I guess that's how it was everywhere before the industrial revolution. Some more photos:

----------


## GramChop

oh my, josh.....outstanding photography!  what a wonderful experience!  i'm awe-struck just looking at photographs of what you saw (and heard and smelled) in real life....i'm envious!

thanks to you, hubby has added alaska to our short list!!

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, gc. I, too, was awestruck by what we did and saw. I hope you and hubby have as wondrous a time as we did.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Josh. Not only do we see great shots taken on St Barths on this website, we get to explore so many beautiful destinations that we have not yet visited. I love it-Amy

----------


## bto

Josh, really incredible....gives me a whole new perspective on Alaska...thanks for sharing.

bev

----------


## LindaP

Josh,     those are really awesome photos.....did you bring back any fish? Our son leaves thursday for Denali, but I don't think he will have the same type pics!!!!

----------


## JoshA

Amy and Bev: Thanks for the kind words.

Linda: We ate lots of fish (halibut and salmon were fresh; king crab was mostly frozen and caught a few months ago in western AK) but certainly didn't bring any back on the plane. Didn't get to Denali but hope to do so on a later trip. Your son is in for an adventure.

----------


## julianne

Josh,
Great photos--brought back memories of our trip two years ago. We took our family and did a land-sea trip. Our grandchildren still talk about it and look at the pictures and videos. One of the highlights was flying around Denali and landing on a glacier. From traveling on the Alaska Railroad, to whale-watching, to seeing eagles at close range, to viewing the bears catch salmon in Traitor's Cove----we had one amazing experience after another. Alaska is better than anyone can describe; you have to actually be there--truly the last frontier.
Julia

----------


## JoshA

Julia,

I agree with everything you said. For us, a helicopter ride over a glacier to a hike above treeline represents a standout high point. I have the ride on HD video and may upload it if I can find a conversion program and some time. The experience was thrilling and way beyond IMAX.

----------


## LindaP

You guys are getting me excited for my son's trip.....just spoke with him, he leaves thursday from Seattle to Ancorage....meets up with the 3 other guides and the group of 8 clients. They fly to Denali, then take the bush plane to the glacier( I told him to take videos!!!!). I guess I will be able to follow his progress up McKinley on their website; RMIguides.com.
   Now, I think I would love to see that last frontier!!!!!

----------


## JoshA

Linda: As a guide, your son may become the object of some tourist's fantasies. My wife especially liked our guide on the heli-hike. She thought he looked like Brad Pitt. You decide.

----------


## LindaP

Ha, ha...thats great.....and your wife is right , Josh!!!!  Hmmm, maybe thats why my son is getting such good tips, LOL!

----------


## fins85258

Mike,

My brother in law's brother is a fisheman out of Cordova, AK. I'll try and find some photos.

----------


## LindaP

Woohoo......they made it to the top.....in case anyone wants to read about it.....http://www.rmiguides.com/dispatches/mckinley/062509.php
   pretty sweet !!!!

----------


## MIke R

thats great Linda...I am so jealous...good for him!

----------


## GramChop

great news, linda....i had been wondering and hoping you would keep us posted!!!!

----------


## JoshA

Congrats to your son, Linda. Great achievement!

----------


## phil62

Wonderful. I know how proud of him you both must be. Congrats and well done!! A

----------


## LindaP

Thanks so much you guys....looks like one of the guides(not my son)......dislocated his shoulder really bad, saving one of the climbers who slipped, via ice pick....and they had to heli. him out,.....now hopefully they will all get down safely, thanks again for your good wishes!!!!!

----------


## GramChop

oh my!  that's a little too much excitement for me!  more prayers and good fun, safe wishes headed toward your son!!

----------


## JoshA

> Julia,
> 
> I agree with everything you said. For us, a helicopter ride over a glacier to a hike above treeline represents a standout high point. I have the ride on HD video and may upload it if I can find a conversion program and some time. The experience was thrilling and way beyond IMAX.




I finally converted and uploaded the video:

Helicopter ride from Skagway to glacier station

----------


## julianne

Thanks for the ride, Josh. I'm sure the hike was a thrilling experience, too. Alaska is a special place; we've traveled a fair amount but our journey to Alaska will always stand out from the rest of our trips.

----------

